# Dialer rechnen in langen Taktraten ab



## Heiko (11 Dezember 2001)

Hier könnt Ihr zu dem Thema unter http://www.computerbetrug.de/dialer/pauschale.php diskutieren.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2001)

Wieso macht der Staat nichts gegen Abzocke, das ist doch Wucher, genauso als wenn man für ne Cola 80 DM bezahlen müsste?
Und wenn die Telekom kundenfreundlich wäre, dann würde sie eine solch Variable Tarifierung wohl nicht zulassen, oder ?


----------



## Heiko (23 Dezember 2001)

Du darfst nicht immer nur das Negative an den 0190-Nummern sehen.
Grundsätzlich halte ich 0190-Nummern für eine praktische Sache. Der Kunde weiß vorher, was ihn die Verbindung kostet, und der Anbieter kriegt sein Geld sicher. Die Kosten sind relativ gut kalkulierbar und nicht so hoch wie bei Kreditkarten.

Schlecht ist nur der Mißbrauch, den man aber nur schlecht in den Griff kriegt. Trojaner-Info.de und ich sind aber gerade im Rahmen eines größeren Gemeinschaftsprojekts dabei, etwas Bewegung in die Sache zu kriegen. Laßt Euch überraschen... (mehr wird vorerst nicht verraten /forum/images/smiles/icon_wink.gif )

<font size=-1>[ Diese Nachricht wurde ge&auml;ndert von: Heiko am 2001-12-23 10:55 ]</font>


----------



## FlashGordon (26 Dezember 2001)

so letzter Kommentar... - witzig in dem Zusammenhang find ich auch, dass die Telekomiker, nachdem sie gemerkt haben, dass immer mehr Online Leute davon Gebrauch gemacht haben sich für 10 Mark die 0190 sperren zu lassen jetzt eine ungeahnte Flexibilität an den Tag legen und einfach ne 0193 Nummer einführen, für die dann diese Sperre nicht mehr gilt und dann wieder 10 Mark von allen abverlangt um das abzustellen. Ich persönlich mache einen Rundumschlag und werde alle Sonderrufnummern abschalten lassen - denn dann wird mir auch geholfen und zwar für immer... - Caio und nen guten Rutsch
Uwe


----------



## Heiko (26 Dezember 2001)

Dann fällt auch Internet per DFÜ-Netzwerk flach /forum/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif

Dir auch einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## FlashGordon (31 Dezember 2001)

Hi Heiko... - ist zwar schon of Topic... - brauche DFÜ nicht mehr... hab seit nem Monat DSL... - nach fast einem Jahr Bettelei bei der Telekom... - wird aber nicht lange dauern, bis die eine Möglichkeit schaffen auch mit DSL "190" zu benutzen... - denn das "Bezahl" Internet wird kommen  - leider
Gruß Uwe


----------



## betrug0190 (1 Februar 2002)

*Wenn sie es denn Wissen*



> Grundsätzlich halte ich 0190-Nummern für eine praktische Sache. Der Kunde weiß vorher, was ihn die Verbindung kostet


Leider nimmt aber der Topf mit den Schwarzen Schafen drastisch zu. Als Alternative zu der kreditkarte sind die 0190 Nummern schon ne gute Sache. Allerdings müsste das mehr Kontrolliert werden.


----------

